# Fire HD 8.9 "Friendly" Name?



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

I have had my Fire HD 8.9 for about 3 weeks and I have been unable to change the "friendly" name it displays - I have gone through all the steps with no luck.  I changed it right away on the "Manage your devices" page but syncing didn't change it on the Kindle.  I went back to MYD and changed it again, but numerous syncs still won't change it.  Wifi is on, syncing is done repeatedly, name was changed on the "Manage your devices" page but no luck so far.  The new name shows on the MYD page but it won't transfer to the Kindle.

Is this a known problem on the HD 8.9?  I saw one post where someone said it took overnight for theirs to change, but plenty of overnights have gone by with no change.  Would Deregistering and Re-registering it do it?  I haven't done that before, is it a pain to go through the re-registration process?

It isn't a big deal, just an annoyance, but I would like to change it.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you've changed it at MYK, and done a sync -- I'd 'force' a manual sync to be sure -- and it's not changing, then you might want to contact Amazon.  First go to MYK and make sure the change took effect there, of course.

Other things you might try first:

Toggle wireless off and then on to make sure it's got a good connection.

De-register and re-register the device.

Restart the device -- hold the switch till it asks you if you want to power off and say yes.  Then give it a minute and press the switch again.

Good luck.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, Ann... nothing worked except de-registering and immediately re-registering.  That took care of it immediately.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> Thanks, Ann... nothing worked except de-registering and immediately re-registering. That took care of it immediately.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wally


Glad to hear it. . . .I was hoping one of those would work. . . . .


----------

